# My zucchini bread is too moist, any suggestions?



## kleeoh1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay, so here's the deal, I am a vegetarian who is trying to become vegan. So, I have started using vegan friendly substitutions in some of my favorite recipes. Recently, I changed around a zucchini bread recipe that I love. Now, I've made it before with most of the substitutions already, the only new thing I tried this time was substituting the eggs with pureed tofu. This time it came out VERY moist, way too moist! I didn't think it was finished cooking but the outside of the bread was starting to get too dark, so I took it out, plus it had already cooked for about 80 minutes. It tastes excellent, the only problem is the moisture. Any suggestions on what I can do to make it less moist? Here's the recipe I used (with all my variations):

1 cup pureed tofu (instead of 3 eggs) 
3/4 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
2 cups Rapadura sugar 
2 cups grated zucchini 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1/2 cup chopped walnuts 
1/2 cup raisins
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
3 cups spelt flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon baking soda 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2005)

Kleeoh, I found this recipe for you on the web...

Eggless Zucchini Bread

 2   cups   sugar
3/4 cup vegetable oil
3 cups flour, sifted
2 cups zucchini, shredded
2 1/4 teaspoons vanilla
3/4 cup low-fat vanilla yogurt
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/4 teaspoons cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon nutmeg
2 loaves 

   1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees, and grease ONLY the bottoms of two loaf pans.
   2. Measure yogurt into a medium sized mixing bowl.
   3. Add sugar and blend until creamy and slightly thick approx 2-3 minutes 
   4. Add oil and blend through.
   5. Add zucchini and vanilla and stir until mixed through.
   6. Sift flour in a medium bowl and add cinnamon, nutmeg, baking powder& soda, and salt to it.
   7. Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients a little at a time.
   8. I like to slowly mix it in with my whisk.
   9. Fold ingredients into each other just until nicely combined.
  10. Pour'batter' into loaf pans, and put into oven.
  11. Bake for 1 hour (60 minutes) and check to see if it is done (knife poked through center should come clean when done).
  12. If it is not done, continue to bake for additional time.
  13. It could take between an hour and an hour and a half to bake completely.


----------



## Zereh (Jul 23, 2005)

My guess is that the combination of applesauce and the tofu are the culprit.

Try using a firmer tofu.

Or instead of using tofu, try using ground flax seed and water. [size=-1]1 Tbs. ground flax seeds plus 3 Tbs. water replaces one egg[/size]. 

Or try using the boxed egg substitue (Ener-G is the brand name that I've used) that you mix with water.

G'luck!


Z


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2005)

Zereh, sounds like you know your stuff!


----------



## jkath (Jul 23, 2005)

wow! Great answers!
BTW, Kleeoh1, welcome to Discuss Cooking! I hope you stick around - we've got lots of friendly folks here, and many veggie recipes for you to peruse.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2005)

In addition to trying firmer tofu, I'd also try using a little less.  Maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of a cup.  Also, you can squeeze some of the liquid out of the grated zucchini before you add it.


----------

